# 625 IR sensor location?



## mdrew (Jun 3, 2006)

I know the RF remote works great but I use a universal remote system (URC MX 850) that utilizes little flashers that stick to the IR window of my devises. I am not using the second TV either so I really don’t need the RF. And also worth mentioning, the Dish remotes are not back lit which really sucks in a home theater that’s dark. 

I can not find in the manual a location for this sensor. I tried moving the flasher all over the front window of the DVR but couldn’t pin point the exact location. I had this same problem with the 510 but at least you can see the sensor and get the flashers close.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

mdrew said:


> I know the RF remote works great but I use a universal remote system (URC MX 850) that utilizes little flashers that stick to the IR window of my devises. I am not using the second TV either so I really don't need the RF. And also worth mentioning, the Dish remotes are not back lit which really sucks in a home theater that's dark.
> 
> I can not find in the manual a location for this sensor. I tried moving the flasher all over the front window of the DVR but couldn't pin point the exact location. I had this same problem with the 510 but at least you can see the sensor and get the flashers close.


Mdrew,

The IR sensor is on the front panel. There are three clear plastic lenses. Those the IR receivers.

Now with that said all after market remotes only work using remote address #1. If you have set your receiver and Dish remote to another remote address then no aftermarket remote will work.

John


----------



## mdrew (Jun 3, 2006)

The 635 doesn't have those. I did find it though. Had to use a flashlight. The sesors are behind the black plastic cover.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

JohnL said:


> Mdrew,
> 
> The IR sensor is on the front panel. There are three clear plastic lenses. Those the IR receivers.
> 
> ...


Not true. I have a 311 that I set on remote address 3. When I was setting up my Logitech Harmony 659 do-all, I called their tech support and the tech support guy added the address to the 311 data base for my remote. So I would say that some universal remotes will only use address 1 while some will use other addresses.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

mdrew said:


> The 635 doesn't have those. I did find it though. Had to use a flashlight. The sesors are behind the black plastic cover.


Mdrew,

First there is NO 635 receiver its a 625, but your right the IR sensor is behind the smoked black plastic on the front of the receiver.

John


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

JohnL said:


> The IR sensor is on the front panel. There are three clear plastic lenses. Those the IR receivers.


The three lenses (not to be confused with the three shells in _Demolition Man_) found on older Dish Network receivers are actually emitters! They are used to control VCR using a timer on the satellite receiver.


----------



## mdrew (Jun 3, 2006)

JohnL said:


> Mdrew,
> 
> First there is NO 635 receiver its a 625, but your right the IR sensor is behind the smoked black plastic on the front of the receiver.
> 
> John


Ya, I know. Fat fingers. I did get it right on the post title though. I think I desirve a brownie for that.....

Also, if anyone else uses flashers the IR sensor is the top one. You have to look real close, but it has the words "IR Blaster" in very, very small print next to it. And if you are off just a fraction of an inch it doesn't work worth a crap. But placed exactly over it, it works well. Man these things are touchy.

I use a 510 and MX 350 for my other system and I never could stick the flasher over the sensor. The only way I could get this one to work was to sick the flasher to the ent center in front of the 510 about one inch.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mdrew said:


> Also, if anyone else uses flashers the IR sensor is the top one. You have to look real close, but it has the words "IR Blaster" in very, very small print next to it.


This is interesting as my read of the 522/625 manual indicates that the IR Blaster feature isn't implemented in those receivers. Maybe it didn't work because the emitter(s) and detector were too close together.


----------

